# Idle Power



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Why do home theater components seem to draw so much energy while idle, and what is the best ways to limit this. I have 2 electrostatic speakers and 3 powered subs, that all use idle power, but it seems that my receiver probably draws the most power while idle.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on the design of the power circuit. Class "A" and "AB" amps draw almost as much power at idle as they do running full out as the design is such that the entire circuit is active all the time.
Some subs turn themselves off if they dont receive a signal 
The best option is to turn them off if not in use by using a switched circuit.


----------

